# House in Alicante Centre



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I am moving to Alicante in just under three months with my young son for 10 months. I will be studying in the University but living with other students isn't an option for me. I have done plenty of research but any advice would be great. 

I have found a house in the old part of the centre for 390 a month. It is 3 bedrooms with a communal pool, furnished etc. I'm wondering does anyone think there may be a catch to this as it sounds pretty cheap to me. I'm preferably looking for a house, as the balcony may be a risk with my son, he will only be 18 months. I've been looking on idealista and pisos.com. 

If anyone has accomodation to offer, it would be great!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am moving to Alicante in just under three months with my young son for 10 months. I will be studying in the University but living with other students isn't an option for me. I have done plenty of research but any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


I have no idea about prices in that area, but I wouldn't worry about the balcony - obviously be vigilant - but the majority of people in Spain have traditionally lived in apartments with balconies & they have babies all the time..........


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

House with a communal pool? Is this some sort of community? Will you have community fees to pay? Is it really in the city centre?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would be very worried with a balcony but I might have a look around. Some of them really don't look safe and my son is very, very active lol. 

As for the house, yes it is in old town alicante, within waking distance from la rambla. I was surprised too when I found it. I can't seem to send a link on my phone but here is a picture of area it claims to be in. The 390€ a month inc. community charges also.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> I would be very worried with a balcony but I might have a look around. Some of them really don't look safe and my son is very, very active lol.
> 
> As for the house, yes it is in old town alicante, within waking distance from la rambla. I was surprised too when I found it. I can't seem to send a link on my phone but here is a picture of area it claims to be in. The 390€ a month inc. community charges also.


Sorry, don't have any info on Alicante, but just wanted to say that I agree with you - balconies can be dangerous and there are indeed accidents all the time.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

We have even had a couple incidents recently in Ireland and balconies aren't even common. And because ill most likely be alone, I would need to be aware constantly, so even taking a shower will be a worry. This house I'm speaking of is the only one Ive come across in alicante. But just sounds a bit too good to be true.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> I would be very worried with a balcony but I might have a look around. Some of them really don't look safe and my son is very, very active lol.
> 
> As for the house, yes it is in old town alicante, within waking distance from la rambla. I was surprised too when I found it. I can't seem to send a link on my phone but here is a picture of area it claims to be in. The 390€ a month inc. community charges also.


It is difficult to see exactly from your small map but from what I can see it is indeed in the centre of the old town. It is not far from the cathedral and within easy access to the marina and the Explanada de España. That is normally quite an expensive area.

However, I can't think of anywhere there that would have a house on a community with a pool. It is mainly older buildings around there. Do you have more details?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

I can't seem to copy or paste or copy links from that website on my phone. However, it's on idealista.com (I'm using the app), I searched homes to rent in centro, alicante. 

It has three bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, a communal pool, like new it says, price has been reduced, community charges included. I can add pictures of it but if they're too small you may not see them.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh and it seems new and like its in an estate kind of area, across from the golf course


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Some thing to check.

Does the ad say the address is accurate or that the landlord hasn't provided the exact address?

If the landlord doesn't provide the actual address the map they show is just the town map.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

NickZ said:


> Some thing to check.
> 
> Does the ad say the address is accurate or that the landlord hasn't provided the exact address?
> 
> If the landlord doesn't provide the actual address the map they show is just the town map.


Calle garcilaso de la vega 34, 
Robelledo, 
Alicante 

That's the address given. The landlord is a private owner.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Oh and it seems new and like its in an estate kind of area, across from the golf course


If it is across from a golf course then it is not where it shows on the map. There is no golf course in that area.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

casa o chalet independiente en venta en calle garcilaso de la vega, 34. rebolledo

So that one. Looks nice. It's a single floor so there shouldn't be a big risk of falling too far.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Calle garcilaso de la vega 34,
> Robelledo,
> Alicante
> 
> That's the address given. The landlord is a private owner.


El Rebolledo is about 14km from central Alicante


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

From this area you would need a car to get around. 

You might be better looking at places up our way along the coast where you have the tram into central Alicante.

As you will be at the university, have you looked at houses in that area?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

NickZ said:


> casa o chalet independiente en venta en calle garcilaso de la vega, 34. rebolledo
> 
> So that one. Looks nice. It's a single floor so there shouldn't be a big risk of falling too far.


Thank you for the link, unfortunately the landlord seems to have put a different address compared to the pic


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> From this area you would need a car to get around.
> 
> You might be better looking at places up our way along the coast where you have the tram into central Alicante.
> 
> As you will be at the university, have you looked at houses in that area?


That's terrible. So the landlord, must have put a different map with the address? Atleast I found out now! Thank you for noticing that. 

I want to live in the centre as I won't have college everyday and would probably be bored out there. It's in San Vicente del raspeig. 

Chances are I won't find a suitable house in the centre though.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> That's terrible. So the landlord, must have put a different map with the address? Atleast I found out now! Thank you for noticing that.
> 
> I want to live in the centre as I won't have college everyday and would probably be bored out there. It's in San Vicente del raspeig.
> 
> Chances are I won't find a suitable house in the centre though.


I suggest you look at transport to and from San Vicente del Raspeig. The university is about 7km from central Alicante. I don't know if there are any buses going out that way (I travel around by tram or car) - maybe the university could help with that information.

What I am saying is, unless you are planning to have a car, think very carefully before you decide where to live as public transport is not that good.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> I suggest you look at transport to and from San Vicente del Raspeig. The university is about 7km from central Alicante. I don't know if there are any buses going out that way (I travel around by tram or car) - maybe the university could help with that information.
> 
> What I am saying is, unless you are planning to have a car, think very carefully before you decide where to live as public transport is not that good.


Yes there are buses going from the centre to the University often. We were told not to live out there as it gets very boring. 

Where in the centre do you think is the best area to live? So far I really like old town alicante and the area around la rambla but I don't know much as I'm just looking things up online and emailing students there at the moment. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> Yes there are buses going from the centre to the University often. We were told not to live out there as it gets very boring.
> 
> Where in the centre do you think is the best area to live? So far I really like old town alicante and the area around la rambla but I don't know much as I'm just looking things up online and emailing students there at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


All parts of the city centre will be expensive. That was why I couldn't understand the other house you mentioned. I know you said you didn't want an apartment because of the balcony but to be honest an apartment is really all you are going to find. What about a ground floor apartment?

If there is any way of doing it, I would suggest waiting until you arrive and then find somewhere. I know that is going to be difficult with a small child but I would not recommend agreeing to a long term rental without seeing the property or the area.

Is there any way of you coming to Spain for a couple of days on your own to have a look around?


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am moving to Alicante in just under three months with my young son for 10 months. I will be studying in the University but living with other students isn't an option for me. I have done plenty of research but any advice would be great.
> 
> ...


I think that you have the same risk with one balcon or one window because both have the same height.normaly 90 cmts. to 100 cmts here balcons are very normal and is rare one accident .....except drunk tourists who jump from balcon to swimmingpool )


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> All parts of the city centre will be expensive. That was why I couldn't understand the other house you mentioned. I know you said you didn't want an apartment because of the balcony but to be honest an apartment is really all you are going to find. What about a ground floor apartment?
> 
> If there is any way of doing it, I would suggest waiting until you arrive and then find somewhere. I know that is going to be difficult with a small child but I would not recommend agreeing to a long term rental without seeing the property or the area.
> 
> Is there any way of you coming to Spain for a couple of days on your own to have a look around?


I thought of coming alone for a while but it is too expensive, the flights are looking at atleast 300 return. I will definitely view a property before signing anything I just wanted to keep my eye on a few property's first. 

How quick would I have the keys? If I viewed a few property's in a couple of days would I get the keys in a couple of days. The process here is quite slow, not sure about Spain? 

I have seen appartments under 400 that seem to be in decent areas. I hope I'm correct.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mickbcn said:


> I think that you have the same risk with one balcon or one window because both have the same height.normaly 90 cmts. to 100 cmts here balcons are very normal and is rare one accident .....except drunk tourists who jump from balcon to swimmingpool )


That's also true, I suppose I will just have to be extra careful with my son and keep it locked as much as possible. Thanks


----------



## Kentishlass1 (Jun 6, 2013)

My thought was is that a monthly price you have been quoted. I paid €800 a month in January unti April in almeria. On a long term rental.
Looking today as we are coming over to live in the next year and we will be renting first but prices of properties I have been looking at want €700 per week for next winter.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Kentishlass1 said:


> My thought was is that a monthly price you have been quoted. I paid €800 a month in January unti April in almeria. On a long term rental.
> Looking today as we are coming over to live in the next year and we will be renting first but prices of properties I have been looking at want €700 per week for next winter.


€700 a week would be for a holiday let which is quite different to a residential let.

Apart from the fact that a holiday let is short term, it normally includes all charges (electricity, water etc) and very often includes cleaning and household laundry.

What the OP is looking for is a long term residential let so the amounts quoted would be per month.

My only concern, especially after that first house she spoke of, is that she is looking on the internet which is quite different to being here and looking around.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Leanne7011 said:


> That's also true, I suppose I will just have to be extra careful with my son and keep it locked as much as possible. Thanks


Where will your son be while you are at college? Are you sure there will be no balcony there? IMHO he is old enough to understand that he does not go near the balcony (or open window) unless he is with an adult.

As I have tried to explain in other posts, rather than thinking about an area that you would like to live in like in the old town (wouldn't we all like a house there ) you need to look for an area that is convenient for the bus to the university and is an area with slightly lower rents.

I know you have said that outside of the centre of the city will be boring. You may not find that to be the case. What is there in the city centre that you think would make it not boring?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> Where will your son be while you are at college? Are you sure there will be no balcony there? IMHO he is old enough to understand that he does not go near the balcony (or open window) unless he is with an adult.
> 
> As I have tried to explain in other posts, rather than thinking about an area that you would like to live in like in the old town (wouldn't we all like a house there ) you need to look for an area that is convenient for the bus to the university and is an area with slightly lower rents.
> 
> I know you have said that outside of the centre of the city will be boring. You may not find that to be the case. What is there in the city centre that you think would make it not boring?


My son is 16 months at the moment and he has never been on a balcony so I won't know til I get there. So far, he tries to climb on window sills from the couch, hence why I'm a bit worried. But I will just have to be extra careful. 

He will be at a crèche, I'm not sure about balconys/big windows in the one I've enquired about but it only has one floor by the looks of it. 

The centre of alicante have frequent bus routes to the university, the students there at the moment said its the number 8 or 9 im sure. I would like to live there also because another 9 students from my course will be too and It would be handy to have everything within walking distance, like mercadona, as taxis/trams/buses will be awkward with a buggy when I need to do a bit of shopping.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello again, Leanne. Good to know you've got things sorted..well, almost!

It's very important to carefully inspect a property and to scrutinise any contract before agreeing to rent. There are some landlords who rent out mortgaged properties, fail to pay the mortgage and the tenant gets evicted when the bank forecloses...although I've read somewhere that the bank becomes the landlord for a tenant in that situation so s/he can't easily be evicted.

It's doubly important for you to check and double-check every little thing -it wouldn't be so bad if it were just you but with your young son everything needs to be just right.

Let us know how you get on and good luck!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> My son is 16 months at the moment and he has never been on a balcony so I won't know til I get there. So far, he tries to climb on window sills from the couch, hence why I'm a bit worried. But I will just have to be extra careful.
> 
> He will be at a crèche, I'm not sure about balconys/big windows in the one I've enquired about but it only has one floor by the looks of it.
> 
> The centre of alicante have frequent bus routes to the university, the students there at the moment said its the number 8 or 9 im sure. I would like to live there also because another 9 students from my course will be too and It would be handy to have everything within walking distance, like mercadona, as taxis/trams/buses will be awkward with a buggy when I need to do a bit of shopping.


RE: balcony. Balconies have doors/ full length windows etc. You just need to make sure they are always shut when your son is around.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> RE: balcony. Balconies have doors/ full length windows etc. You just need to make sure they are always shut when your son is around.


Totally Agree, with toddlers you need eyes in your 'backside', they always want to explore where they shouldn't. My 'would have been' uncle fell out of a first story window when he was 2 years old, and died as a result.
Also I would advise, when you are near the pool area, make sure your son has a life jacket on, until he is a confident swimmer, most communal pools do not have a life guard present so it is up to whoever is watching them to make sure they stay safe.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Fergie 

It's a fair concern, we turned down a lovely house because of the balcony and lack of pool fence. We have two toddlers and I agree you need eyes everywhere.
Just approach with good sense and caution but I do understand the worry.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

fergie said:


> Totally Agree, with toddlers you need eyes in your 'backside', they always want to explore where they shouldn't. My 'would have been' uncle fell out of a first story window when he was 2 years old, and died as a result.
> Also I would advise, when you are near the pool area, make sure your son has a life jacket on, until he is a confident swimmer, most communal pools do not have a life guard present so it is up to whoever is watching them to make sure they stay safe.


Thanks for the advise. Sorry to hear. I have a life jacket bought already and arm bands etc. I'm hoping to find a ground floor apartment now


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Hello again, Leanne. Good to know you've got things sorted..well, almost!
> 
> It's very important to carefully inspect a property and to scrutinise any contract before agreeing to rent. There are some landlords who rent out mortgaged properties, fail to pay the mortgage and the tenant gets evicted when the bank forecloses...although I've read somewhere that the bank becomes the landlord for a tenant in that situation so s/he can't easily be evicted.
> 
> ...


Hey Mary! 

Yes, almost. I have my flight and my sons booked for the 24th of August, one way, but I think I'm goin to have to go over myself a week before to find a place before I bring my son over. That was my original plan but it seemed to expensive, I don't have much of a choice now. 

Thanks for the advise, would this be a problem if I went through an estate agent?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> RE: balcony. Balconies have doors/ full length windows etc. You just need to make sure they are always shut when your son is around.


Thanks, if my choice is limited with ground floor accomodation I will have to do just that.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello again Leanne, glad to hear you've nearly got things sorted out!

I agree, if I was in the same position, I'd be terrified of a balcony. You couldn't turn your back for a second and I think it would feel kind of claustrophobic to have a balcony, with the sun shining outside, but the doors firmly shut as you do the housework, just to keep you son 

I'd rather not have a balcony than have one that is off limits for much of the time. Hopefully you can find a ground floor with a little terrace or garden though, it would be a shame not to be outdoors more.

Referring to an earlier point, an agent is no guarantee that there will be no problems, and they'll almost certainly be of no help if any issues arise further down the line.

Rather than you fly out, then home, then out again, is there anyone who could come and stay with you for the first week or so? You might even be able to use some of their luggage allowance to bring a few extra things! It would be nice to have someone help look after your son and give some moral support when looking at properties, etc in the first busy week or two.

I don't want to sound obnoxious or anything, but doesn't the advice to stay in the centre apply more to single students going out at night, etc. I'm sure you don't need anyone to tell you that your situation is a bit different now. Maybe you should just have a look at living further out, as long as there is good transport links and a supermarket, etc. I agree a toddler, buggy and lots of shopping wouldn't be much fun! Ten minutes on a bus to see friends in the centre, etc might bring cheaper rent, a better choice of suitable housing and maybe a better life with a toddler-things like friendlier neighbours, easier access to parks and beach? Worth considering maybe! I don't now Alicante specifically, but generally town centres/ old towns in Spain can be very noisy at night. Also many ground floors are taken up with shops, etc rather than housing.

Best of luck and do let us know how it all goes!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, and I meant to say that if you rent from an owner direct, rather than an agent, you'll save a fair bit on an agents fee - often around a month or half a months rent.


----------



## Kentishlass1 (Jun 6, 2013)

brocher said:


> Oh, and I meant to say that if you rent from an owner direct, rather than an agent, you'll save a fair bit on an agents fee - often around a month or half a months rent.


Yes I think this is right . We rented through an estate agent and it was classed as a long term rent as it was nearly 4months in all. The owner didn't pat water bills and we had our water cut off! Then the electric was cut off for 5days Very frustrating as I an a wheelchair and I need hoist etc to lift me and they have to plugged in 24/7. The agent was very good and ended up paying the bills on owners behalf.
We were charged for a clean at the end f our stay and we had to pay all water and electric bills as it was winter and she felt she was doing us a massive favor as she normally only let during the summer months at £1'000 plus per week July, August, September. 
We learnt lots of lessons re our move.
It is very cold at night in Spain. The house was freezing. We had to run the air/hot fan on all the time. The beautiful sun every day made up for the nights. 
Jan, feb was very cold , march was warmer but very very windy. We were in southern Spain but we did venture out to a place called chrivel I was so surprised to see snow on the mountains because the sky was blue and the sun was out. So I am pleased we went in the winter. 
We found great shops, butchers, etc. we met lots of fab people , practiced our Spanish and became more confident re our move.
We have been planning for 7 years now. We lost our house sale 5 years ago and then things changed so we have waited until hubby could take early retirement. We will rent for 6months. We are coming over in a motorhome traveling slowly down through France etc to southern Spain. But we need to get the house ready and sell all over again
 carole


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> Hello again Leanne, glad to hear you've nearly got things sorted out!
> 
> I agree, if I was in the same position, I'd be terrified of a balcony. You couldn't turn your back for a second and I think it would feel kind of claustrophobic to have a balcony, with the sun shining outside, but the doors firmly shut as you do the housework, just to keep you son
> 
> ...


Hey. Thanks  

Yes exactly, I would like to be able to open the door or what not without being worried so I suppose the ground floor is my only option. 

Thanks for the advice with the agent, I didn't realise things were so complicated when it comes to renting and landlords in Spain. 

I asked my mom to come with me the first week or so but I have younger siblings also which makes it more awkward for my mom to come that time of year rather than me flying out a week or so early. My nan also offered but being honest I wouldn't be 100% comfortable with her babysitting in a foreign country. My boyfriend should be coming when I fly over with my son. Yes that would be helpful but he would want to view places also which means bringing my son. Very complicated lol. 

That is true about shops etc on ground floor. I should really look into places outside of the centre. Ill get on that over the next few days! I'm still waiting on a reply from the crèche so that's another thing to sort, maybe I should just ring them but I'm not sure if they have English and I wouldn't be very confident speaking Spanish yet either. I will email them again and give them a week or so. That would determine where I live also. 

Thanks again for your help


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hey. Thanks
> 
> Yes exactly, I would like to be able to open the door or what not without being worried so I suppose the ground floor is my only option.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should phone the crèche, many Spanish still don't seem very into email- you'll find that out if you try to enquire about properties by email. 

I'd make contacting the crèche a priority this week because it might close down/ go to summer school activities only at the end of June, then you'll be stuck til they get going again in August/ September. Actually, check that, too- will they be able to take your son as soon as your course starts.

Sure you'll be fine if your boyfriend comes over to lend a hand til you get settled.


----------

